# some girls are happy with purses im happy with computer parts!



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

today, this girl is smiling   Got my new Corsair 750D, and my 780 Classified.























 


Good day indeed. time to sit back and play some games or something.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 12, 2014)

Valentines Day came a little early?    
Congrats on the nice new gear.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

Divide Overflow said:


> Valentines Day came a little early?
> Congrats on the nice new gear.



nope staying single. this way i dont have to focus on any guys at all and can just love my computer 

Thanks btw!


----------



## Melvis (Feb 12, 2014)

I like this girl!!!

and Congrades


----------



## McSteel (Feb 12, 2014)

Now, you may think you're getting away with this easy, but shopping is still shopping, even if it is hardware and not apparel, shoes or fashion accessories 

That being said, nice gear, ominously shiny. Also, those meaty San Aces look kinda angry on there. How high do you let them rev up?


----------



## natr0n (Feb 12, 2014)

Trying to process this. A girl who loves computer parts.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

Melvis said:


> I like this girl!!!
> 
> and Congrades


this girl likes you too!

snip




McSteel said:


> Now, you may think you're getting away with this easy, but shopping is still shopping, even if it is hardware and not apparel, shoes or fashion accessories
> 
> That being said, nice gear, ominously shiny. Also, those meaty San Aces look kinda angry on there. How high do you let them rev up?


ALL THE WAY! Ultra Kaze on the back 3000 rpm, both San Aces doing 2900 full throttle.




natr0n said:


> Trying to process this. A girl who loves computer parts.



some of us are actually cool


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2014)

just to be mildly sexist, and also because i just found this on facebook:


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmmm, gotta get to Hell!


----------



## McSteel (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> ALL THE WAY! Ultra Kaze on the back 3000 rpm, both San Aces doing 2900 full throttle.



That's borderline masochistic, unless you actually enjoy the hums, whirls and whooshes. Because of it's design, the San Ace screams the strongest at around 750, 1500 and 3000 Hz, which can get annoying...

Well, to each their own. Oh, and, you're most certainly not a typical introvert, readily sharing a common life event such as purchasing gear, and you're even less so for sharing a selfie.

But we like and support that, so do continue.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

McSteel said:


> That's borderline masochistic, unless you actually enjoy the hums, whirls and whooshes. Because of it's design, the San Ace screams the strongest at around 750, 1500 and 3000 Hz, which can get annoying...
> 
> Well, to each their own. Oh, and, you're most certainly not a typical introvert, readily sharing a common life event such as purchasing gear, and you're even less so for sharing a selfie.
> 
> But we like and support that, so do continue.



I like hearing them. masochistic or not, its awesome. besides that, amped 598s.

oh, i'm a typical introvert in real life  but online, its another world, and its the world i like being in


----------



## McSteel (Feb 12, 2014)

Fair enough. Though I consider this "world" to be as real a part of the "real" world as they come.
It may lack direct physical interaction, but it offers the possibility of a much richer and more open communication. It's an acceptable trade-off, IMHO.

I'm sure others will agree that we're glad to have you around, young lady. 

Just don't get carried away with exploiting your desirability (pretty gamer chick on a 95% male forum) - it tends to dissolve quickly if you do.
I promise to honestly respect you and your opinions in return, and not just suck up to you 'cause you have lady parts.


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2014)

Pic of yourself next to your computer or it didn't happen.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

McSteel said:


> Fair enough. Though I consider this "world" to be as real a part of the "real" world as they come.
> It may lack direct physical interaction, but it offers the possibility of a much richer and more open communication. It's an acceptable trade-off, IMHO.
> 
> I'm sure others will agree that we're glad to have you around, young lady.
> ...



i think women that say theyre girls just to bask in the attention are silly. I'm not one of those. 



erocker said:


> Pic of yourself next to your computer or it didn't happen.



 what do i have to do to get you to love me?


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> what do i have to do to get you to love me?


 
Post a pic of yourself next to your computer.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

knew i shouldnt have posted a selfie..


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2014)

natr0n said:


> Trying to process this. A girl who loves computer parts.


bumblebee is a girl too and ... err... *escapes*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2014)

Kind of disappointing my 4+ year old computer still has no problem running the newest games.  Your pics are making me wish I had a reason to upgrade. 


That's a rather large case for so little equipment.  Planning on adding more PCIE cards and stuff to the 5.25" bays?


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Kind of disappointing my 3+ year old computer still has no problem running the newest games.  Your pics are making me wish I had a reason to upgrade.
> 
> 
> That's a rather large case for so little equipment.  Planning on adding more PCIE cards and stuff to the 5.25" bays?



planning on at least one more 780 classy for sli. and this is just in case i want to go back to real watercooling as well.

ps. took down selfie, i want to discuss computers, not discuss me

pps @FordGT90Concept your 5870 is awesome but it'd get trashed by skyrim with mods..and bf4..and far cry 3. the game list is short, yes, but its time is limited


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> knew i shouldnt have posted a selfie..


 Naw, it's all good.  I was merely answering your question.

I haven't upgraded my PC in quite a while.  I'm thinking one will be in order sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 12, 2014)

hot thread with a sexy hardware... something is missing.... oh picture of the owner..just kidding. nice rig btw. enjoy


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> knew i shouldnt have posted a selfie..




to be fair, the last girl who posted a pic of her butt ended up a moderator.

people around here WILL make jokes about your gender. just let someone know if they take it too far (report a post, come back with a good insult/sandwhich) and it'll be dealt with


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 12, 2014)

are those deltas? on that HS?


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

DannibusX said:


> Naw, it's all good.  I was merely answering your question.
> 
> I haven't upgraded my PC in quite a while.  I'm thinking one will be in order sooner rather than later.



 alls good. Im glad i went to the 780 from my 570. in skyrim with a lot of mods including enb and huge gameworld textures, it was doing a vsync capped 60 fps with absolutely no dip.



night.fox said:


> hot thread with a sexy hardware... something is missing.... oh picture of the owner..just kidding. nice rig btw. enjoy


ha! youre a bit too late for that  thanks 



Mussels said:


> to be fair, the last girl who posted a pic of her butt ended up a moderator.
> 
> people around here WILL make jokes about your gender. just let someone know if they take it too far (report a post, come back with a good insult/sandwhich) and it'll be dealt with


no worries, its the internet.



Solaris17 said:


> are those deltas? on that HS?


nope. San Ace 9G1212H1011 on the megahalems. and then a Ultra Kaze on the rear chassis


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2014)

how do you handle the noise?


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

Mussels said:


> how do you handle the noise?


amped 598s   and when i'm not using them, i still enjoy the noise


----------



## Melvis (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> this girl likes you too!
> 
> snip



Faints!!


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2014)

Mussels said:


> to be fair, the last girl who posted a pic of her butt ended up a moderator.


 
BP posted a pic of her butt?! I find that hard to process...
I do however find it slightly amusing that everyone gets all excited when a girl is on the forum, do people not realise we already have plenty of females? No attention for them? 



Mussels said:


> how do you handle the noise?


 
Only way I managed with 4500RPM's was to put them at sub 50% operating speeds, otherwise even noise cancelling can't block out that kind of dB. Also helps to have a case with semi decent noise containment, not necessarily an insulated case, but I found the old Phantom Full Tower wasn't half bad. Attaching them to a high FPI radiator to actually make use of the static pressure muffles a little noise by itself too, but I don't think OP is on a custom loop.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> pps @FordGT90Concept your 5870 is awesome but it'd get trashed by skyrim with mods..and bf4..and far cry 3. the game list is short, yes, but its time is limited


I've put about 400 hours into Skyrim (only mod is the official high resolution textures pack) without problems.  I've beat Far Cry 3 twice as well without problems.  I have no interest in BF4 and it hasn't had any issues running BF3.  In all cases, this is driving a 1920x1200 monitor.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I've put about 400 hours into Skyrim (only mod is the official high resolution textures pack) without problems.  I've beat Far Cry 3 twice as well without problems.  I have no interest in BF4 and it hasn't had any issues running BF3.  In all cases, this is driving a 1920x1200 monitor.


wierd seeing as my 570 has problems in far cry and skyrim, and the 5870 was clocked at about 29 fps in far cry 3 in a recent comparison. i think if you gave skyrim a high quality ENB and some actual real high resolution textures (not that stupid pack) as well as the other landscape and various flora enhancements, you'd see the 5870 really slow down. (Thats how I play skyrim, at least)


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> i think if you gave skyrim a high quality ENB and some actual real high resolution textures (not that stupid pack) as well as the other landscape and various flora enhancements, you'd see the 5870 really slow down. (Thats how I play skyrim, at least)



Guess he plays Skyrim differently then. Eyes of the beholder and all.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Guess he plays Skyrim differently then. Eyes of the beholder and all.



Out of the few times i've talked to you, you sound like you have a bug up your butt. Could you remove that bug pls?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> Out of the few times i've talked to you, you sound like you have a bug up your butt. Could you remove that bug pls?


 
Oh I'm not here to cause offence, I just figured people probably didn't want to be told their hardware sucked and was incapable of playing games to your standard is all. That sounds fair right? People are allowed to play how they are comfortable right?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 12, 2014)

Chill folks. Only warning.


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 12, 2014)

zalman cases are always very good : http://zalman-eu.com/?GS1200


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I've put about 400 hours into Skyrim (only mod is the official high resolution textures pack) without problems.  I've beat Far Cry 3 twice as well without problems.  I have no interest in BF4 and it hasn't had any issues running BF3.  In all cases, this is driving a 1920x1200 monitor.



i went from 2x 5870 to 1x 7970 and skyrim is a whole new beast. far more than double the performance, and that was before i added 2K and 4K texture mods.


now i can run 8xaa, 16xaf, all settings maxed at 1080p, the aforementioned texture packs and sit at 60FPS all the time.


----------



## McSteel (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> ps. took down selfie, i want to discuss computers, not discuss me



I had to rummage through my browser's cache because of this. But as a result I discovered a neat little app just for that, which is kind of useful.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> oh, i'm a typical introvert in real life


You're not alone. I am extremely introverted in "real life".


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 12, 2014)

Ewww why not a Ti?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 12, 2014)

natr0n said:


> Trying to process this. A girl who loves computer parts.


 
Oh yeah!!  My fiance is the easiest to shop for!  All she likes are computer parts, games, programs, and assorted other tech gear.  Basically, she is easy-peasy to shop for.  all I have to think of is "will I like it?"


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey 'typicalintrovert', if you don't mind the noise (and you've suggested you dont), give the 780 classified a run for it's money on full steam and pop in a firestrike and valley bench?  Do you have a custom bios for it and do you have the software volt tool?  No point having a Classified if you don't abuse it like hell. 

Valley thread
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-benchmark-scores.183712/page-22#post-3060268
3DMark (2013) thread
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/3dmark-2013.179767/page-19

ps- I'm with RCoon on this, why do we seem to act like hormonal kids when a lady shows up?  Has nobody seen Susan Boyle?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> ps- I'm with RCoon on this, why do we seem to act like hormonal kids when a lady shows up?



because they're usually a lot more fun than the spammers and a-holes who ask for advice and ignore everything they get told


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 12, 2014)

Mussels said:


> lot more fun than the spammers and a-holes who ask for advice and ignore everything they get told


For those who do not know, he's talking about me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> For those who do not know, he's talking about me.



i watch you sleep at night. the way you drool in your sleep is adorable.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i watch you sleep at night. the way you drool in your sleep is adorable.


 
Hold me.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i watch you sleep at night. the way you drool in your sleep is adorable.





RCoon said:


> Hold me.



You two need to get a thread.

(Sorry, was funny in my head.)



typicalintrovert said:


> ps. took down selfie, i want to discuss computers, not discuss me


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Hold me.


lold


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Hold me.


 
This whole second page of the thread has got me laughing!


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow that 780 looks amazing. I'll buy it from you in about 8 years when it will be about 40$


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

ShiBDiB said:


> Ewww why not a Ti?


why not zoidberg? at most 20% faster for $200 more. come on




the54thvoid said:


> Hey 'typicalintrovert', if you don't mind the noise (and you've suggested you dont), give the 780 classified a run for it's money on full steam and pop in a firestrike and valley bench?  Do you have a custom bios for it and do you have the software volt tool?  No point having a Classified if you don't abuse it like hell.
> 
> Valley thread
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-benchmark-scores.183712/page-22#post-3060268
> ...



firestrike bench 8900 overall at stock. my i5 isnt going to bring the overall score to its fullest potential. but i can for sure do firestrike at a good OC and see how it does.

i dont want to fully abuse a card i dropped 550 on though. i pretty much got the classy because its only 50 more than reference, and its a lot better.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you build it by yourself ?


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Did you build it by yourself ?



Would you have asked that question if this thread was started by a guy?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> i dont want to fully abuse a card i dropped 550 on though. i pretty much got the classy because its only 50 more than reference, and its a lot better.



I bought a Titan way back when they first came out and quickly dismantled it popped on a waterblock and once i realised it was crippled with a crappy bios I completely invalidated the warranty by flashing it .  Never looked back.  It's almost like a calling - buy expensive product - then modify it to make it, well, MOAR!!!!!

Another chappy I know from TPU runs his at 1.4v and around 1300MHz core.  What's really good is that EVGA are awesome with warranty.  No matter what you do to your card short of pooing on it and throwing it at a wild grizzly, they'll RMA it for you if you break it.

Once you're settled with it the overclocking Gods demand you make that card work to it's potential. 

Doo EET!


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> why not zoidberg? at most 20% faster for $200 more. come on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't want to abuse mine either, but I just had to know how far I could push it. 

Got it to 1381MHz at 1.34v.  Anything higher than that causes artifacts in Valley.  Think memory is around 3200MHz.  There was no change moving the voltage up to 1.35v.

At that speed and voltage temps peaked at 85c with the fans at 100% (sounded like my computer was about to take flight.)


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 12, 2014)

Welcome to TPU  ! Were you a long time lurker or did you just recently find TPU? Also out of curiosity, how did you first come across TPU? Oh yeah what a nice GPU you have!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I didn't want to abuse mine either, but I just had to know how far I could push it.
> 
> Got it to 1381MHz at 1.34v.  Anything higher than that causes artifacts in Valley.  Think memory is around 3200MHz.  There was no change moving the voltage up to 1.35v.
> 
> At that speed and voltage temps peaked at 85c with the fans at 100% (sounded like my computer was about to take flight.)



Wait you dont have that card on water? I feel so bad for the vrms and pcb of that card. Probably ridiculously hot, and on the verge of popping.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Wait you dont have that card on water? I feel so bad for the vrms and pcb of that card. Probably ridiculously hot, and on the verge of popping.



Vrm temp was in the low 80s while benching.  That ridiculously hot to you?

My equipment doesn't need you to feel bad for it.  I appreciate you taking me for an idiot with your "verge of popping" comment.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 12, 2014)

Mussels said:


> a-holes who ask for advice and ignore everything they get told



Ah, the term is askhole. Look it up


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Vrm temp was in the low 80s while benching.  That ridiculously hot to you?
> 
> My equipment doesn't need you to feel bad for it.  I appreciate you taking me for an idiot with your "verge of popping" comment.



Oh I didn't know you had the Classified card. I thought you were running a reference. I was on the android app, so you can't check system specs of users.

Its probably fine, if I had a classified card, that bitch would be on water right away.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> if I had a classified card, that bitch would be on water right away.



It's a necessary ritual. Even EVGA own up to slapping a cooler on the classified card knowing full well it's going to be removed by 99% of buyers.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It's a necessary ritual. Even EVGA own up to slapping a cooler on the classified card knowing full well it's going to be removed by 99% of buyers.



I want the GTX780Ti Classified, like really bad!


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Did you build it by yourself ?


No i had a guy build it for me 



DRDNA said:


> Welcome to TPU  ! Were you a long time lurker or did you just recently find TPU? Also out of curiosity, how did you first come across TPU? Oh yeah what a nice GPU you have!



i know someone whos a member of this forum. He keeps going on and on about it so i thought i would give it a real try. Used to be a longtime member on OCN by a different handle, but everyone that was cool up and left so...


Also, to everyone else, i will be overclocking this card to its maximum potential but not just yet


----------



## d1nky (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> Also, to everyone else, i will be overclocking this card to its maximum potential but not just yet




links in my sig....


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Oh I didn't know you had the Classified card. I thought you were running a reference. I was on the android app, so you can't check system specs of users.
> 
> Its probably fine, if I had a classified card, that bitch would be on water right away.



Your reply makes more sense now.  I only ran it that way just to test the limits on air, not for 24/7 use.



RCoon said:


> It's a necessary ritual. Even EVGA own up to slapping a cooler on the classified card knowing full well it's going to be removed by 99% of buyers.



Power to the 1%!



RCoon said:


> Every time a person runs an EVGA Classified on air, a spammer joins a tech forum.
> Some people just want to watch TPU burn!



Incoming! Actually no, I do feel bad about that.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Power to the 1%!



Every time a person runs an EVGA Classified on air, a spammer joins a tech forum.
Some people just want to watch TPU burn!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> wierd seeing as my 570 has problems in far cry and skyrim, and the 5870 was clocked at about 29 fps in far cry 3 in a recent comparison. i think if you gave skyrim a high quality ENB and some actual real high resolution textures (not that stupid pack) as well as the other landscape and various flora enhancements, you'd see the 5870 really slow down. (Thats how I play skyrim, at least)


I only change graphics settings if something annoys me (e.g. bloom and blur) or it defaults to all low settings (card is not recognized).  Eye candy really doesn't add anything to the game for me so I don't bother.  That's probably why my HD 5870 is still okay: I don't max out settings on every game I can play.  For me, the most important thing is that the gameplay is smooth with no frame rate dips and the like.  At the same time, I don't feel inclined to upgrade yet because I never encountered a game where I've had to reduce settings in the name of better frame rates.


----------



## McSteel (Feb 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Every time a person runs an EVGA Classified on air, a spammer joins a tech forum.



Good thing we have a raccoon with a machinegun to counter-spam them to smithereens...


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2014)

You guys. Sometimes I feel like I should apologize for some of you. I won't because I also expect a woman to know crap is crap, but still....


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

Arjai said:


> You guys. Sometimes I feel like I should apologize for some of you. I won't because I also expect a woman to know crap is crap, but still....



You almost white knighted.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2014)

Not looking for kudos, just stating my feelings.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Not looking for kudos, just stating my feelings.



I kid, I kid.  A White Knight with pure intentions is a person to be respected.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

1243 run. looks like thats all the card can do. 20mhz higher and it crashes. i5 is at 4.5 not 3.4


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Would you have asked that question if this thread was started by a guy?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure not a girl. Unless they stole a different' members IP who has similar system specs. Coincidences do happen I suppose, but I don't believe in them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2014)

You seriously have to ask?


----------



## Vario (Feb 12, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You seriously have to ask?


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

Vario said:


> record popularity thread wow, was gonna say "you guys should check ip address" but hey its been done already
> 
> also is Helsinki Finland in the United States?
> 
> ...



Ever think that maybe some people put their hometown instead of where theyre currently living? 








better run at 1223


----------



## Nordic (Feb 12, 2014)

ShiBDiB said:


> Ewww why not a Ti?


Ti Dominant or Auxiliary.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 12, 2014)

Time to put it under water


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> ew, 4xAA.  Extreme HD or bust.



no, the valley thread on here says 4x AA. at 8x AA im doing what you got.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 12, 2014)

look at all that gear!


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> no, the valley thread on here says 4x AA. at 8x AA im doing what you got.



You caught me....I tried to delete it quickly.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2014)

Evidence bag 1 and 2, as to why I am rarely on Steam playing games in my little free time!


----------



## Vario (Feb 12, 2014)

Thats the way you do it, get your money for nothing and your chicks for free.


----------



## buildzoid (Feb 12, 2014)

PLS do a Unigine HWbot run for our team. An Ivybridge 4 core is ideal for that if you could push it up to 4.6 or 4.7 Ghz for about 4 minutes and the GPU to over 1200mhz for the same amount of time and then use GPU driver overrides to turn Tesselation, AA and AS filtering off. You could get around 3500 points or more which would make us the 21st or higher team using a GTX780.
With some more in depth guides you could probably get top 20 on the GTX 780 team charts.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

Vario said:


> Woah just slipped and this fell into the thread



Creepy....


----------



## Vario (Feb 12, 2014)

Shes got a cute beard


----------



## Vario (Feb 12, 2014)

f5


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

Vario said:


> Shes got a cute beard



Sean Pennington Flagstaff, AZ
https://myspace.com/future737captain

Then again, how can anyone know the full story?  Your plenty of fish has California listed.
Could be a brother's account, friend's account, or maybe we are all getting played.

Why does it really matter anyway?  Would you be in a tizzy if a woman came here posing as a man?



Vario said:


> f5



Huh?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 12, 2014)

I have no idea what is going on now.....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 12, 2014)

Somehow this thread has gone crazy AND exploded to 4 pages!


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I have no idea what is going on now.....





rtwjunkie said:


> Somehow this thread has gone crazy AND exploded to 4 pages!



I think people are scared that the girl they thought they were talking to might be a man. 

Sounds like some homophobe stuff if you ask me.  I came here to talk technology be it with men, women, men-women, men that were women, women that were men or aliens from another planet.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 12, 2014)

Vario said:


> *Runs the Flagstaff, Arizona Branch.*
> Sean Pennington is the CEO of Cybershadow Systems. He is doing a major in Electrical Engineering. Sean has an extensive background in computer repair, hardware, and general troubleshooting. Sean fell in love with the world of computers, hardware, software, and electronics, after he built his first computer in 2009. He has drunk in immense amounts of knowledge in a short period of time. Sean also has extensive experience and knowledge working with Android and Apple devices. Sean is truly a master of all trades when it comes to anything and everything computer/phone/tablet related, whether it be hardware or software. Rest easy knowing that your device will be fixed well.



You are acting like this is a dating site and @typicalintrovert asked you out.


----------



## Vario (Feb 12, 2014)

I dont date unless I background check


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2014)

No point to this thread anymore.


----------

